# Baby gasping for air after feeding



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

Um, pretty much what the title says. It really freaks me out. He's quiet for a few seconds and then starts gasping 2-3 times before choking a little bit and breathing normally. It happens 3-4 times a day. My MW said it was probably from bm coming back up and not to worry, and it's true, it usually (but not always) occurs right before some spit up comes back up. It happens a few minutes after a feed.

How can I not worry?! He's not turning blue - but still - these don't seem like noises one should hear coming from a two week old. He even looks panicked by it.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Just a thought- is it possible this is what retching sounds like in a newborn? I haven't heard anything like that myself, but more than one of my kids made odd noises in the second before they threw up.


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

?? try keeping him upright for 20 min after a feed (tough to do at night!). it does sound a bit like reflux, which is super common in little babies. Are you getting a good burp out of him?


----------



## veggigoddess (Apr 17, 2005)

Have you tried feeding your baby in an upright position opposed to laying on your lap? This will help so that the milk goes straight down where it's supposed to instead of lingering in the throat if baby were laying flat while feeding. Also try feeding while baby is on your chest and you're laying down against a pillow but at a significant angle


----------



## cynotgirl (Jul 6, 2005)

my baby does that, too! I am sure it is because of bm either coming back up, or her not swallowing enough.. Just keep baby upright and don't freak out, he will be fine!


----------

